# Emerald thunderbird crosswrap that didn't make it



## Dale Lynch (Dec 22, 2022)

I was working on this one for a groove but I botched the other barrel. Metallic green, Colorfast blue,purple,brown. Also here's a pic of the end to see the CA build up.


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 23, 2022)

I like the design, it looks difficult.


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 23, 2022)

Curious as to why you don't  cast them as opposed to building up so much CA?


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 23, 2022)

Penultimate said:


> I like the design, it looks difficult.


One needs lot of patience. I have seen some fancy wraps on custom fishing rods. Some take over 100 threads. A wrap can take more time than the acutual fishing rod assembly. There is a jig that holds the threads as the are crisscrossed and wrapped, etc.
Dale, my complements and looking for more thread work.


----------



## wimkluck (Dec 23, 2022)

Rod Building Equipment & Tools - Equipment & Tools
					

Whether you are building a Fly, Game, Carp, Spinning, Boat, Beach, or Match rod from scratch or just making a simple rod repair or refurbishment Guides n Blanks is the site for you.




					www.guidesnblanks.com
				



I stay with fly tying.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Dec 23, 2022)

KenB259 said:


> Curious as to why you don't  cast them as opposed to building up so much CA?


I don't like the mess of the resin shavings all over the washing machine. By building it up with CA I only need 1mm over diameter to true it back up with a skew. No sanding on the other one I posted. Also this way my pressure pot can collect some more dust.


Woodchipper said:


> One needs lot of patience. I have seen some fancy wraps on custom fishing rods. Some take over 100 threads. A wrap can take more time than the acutual fishing rod assembly. There is a jig that holds the threads as the are crisscrossed and wrapped, etc.
> Dale, my complements and looking for more thread work.


Thanks, and your right about the thread count when using size A. Jigs come into play when you start weaving, above my pay 
I do crosswraps with spool in hand.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 24, 2022)

Dale, thanks for the reply and you must have great manual dexterity to hold the spools in hand. BTW, I said 100 threads, should have been 10 threads.
For those interested, this is one of the foremost suppliers of rod building supplies. The link shows the thread weaving items.
https://mudhole.com/search?type=pro...s[unavailable_products]=last&q=thread+weaving


----------

